# Rear seat measurement 02-04 GTO



## JLowe (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi guys....I am doing a custom interior on a 70 Chevelle Convertible and want to put the seats from a 04-06 GTO in it. Does anyone know the exact width of the rear seat in these cars. I want to make sure it fits before I lay out the $$$. THanks for your help.
CHris


----------

